# Blue Ribbon Magic



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

A fellow forum member (J) and I had noticed each others' similarities in fishing interests and decided it would be fun to get out for an all-day adventure on Saturday.

At first, a destination was hard to come up with, since both of us were willing to go pretty much anywhere. Many areas were considered and, ultimately, we agreed to fish a river that neither of us had spent much time on.

We met up at his house in the early morning and set off on a long drive. The main target of our trip was to fish a section of a river that I personally had never visited, then hit a tail water section later, if the action wasn't as good as we hoped.

We arrived to frosty fence posts at the access point and observed that the river was a bit murky. Being our primary destination though, we felt that giving it a try would be worthwhile, considering the river's reputation and host of available species.

Our initial efforts seemed hopeless as we worked our way upstream, but a glimmer of hope shined as J picked up the first fish of the day.



It didn't take too much longer and I had found my own skunk breaker:



It seemed as though the fishing improved as we got farther away from the access point, but over the course of a few hours, our catch rates weren't what we came for. Recent weather had left the water clarity in bad shape for flies/lures.





It was still a really cool place to explore and take note of the very fishy looking holes throughout its bends. We also managed to pick up a fish on occasion, so it wasn't time wasted.

When the fish hit, they were pretty aggressive. This guy actually came rocketing out of the water to grab my Rapala after I'd pulled it up at the end of my retrieve. That was a fun surprise and it made me jump.



It was a really neat canyon to visit and it was easy to see why so many people hold it in such high regard.



We decided to leave and try another section that promised better water clarity and, hopefully, faster fishing. The canyon was incredible!









What a scenic place! In the past, I had pulled over a couple of times to fish this section, but my family was in the car waiting for me and there really wasn't much time to give it a fair chance. Today would be different.

We bypassed the first few access points and put in at a spot with some large pools that were visible from the road.



The water was a lot better looking and great holes were everywhere, although we had a really hard time finding any fish at first. There were a lot of man-made structures in place, I assume to provide improved fish habitat, but they seemed deserted.

Clinging to the hopes that we were just too close to the access point again, we carried on upstream and I was finally able to break silence with a beautiful cheeky cutthroat.



We worried that the fish would be few and far between, but just around the next bend, we were pleased to smack a couple of good browns at the same time from the same hole.



From there on out, it was lights-out! The fish were ready and willing with open mouths. We worked each stretch cooperatively and both of us caught a lot.

The main catch were healthy browns, but quite a few cutts came in, as well as some really haggard looking rainbows like these:





It was a great time though. We really had our way with them.



Here are some of the more notable catches:





Great color!





J caught the biggest of the day. What a great looking brown!



He ended up getting a few cutts too, here's the first one he picked up:



Nice browns were plentiful though:





Scenery and fishing like this is hard to beat.









We finished off the day in that canyon, enjoying exceptional fishing in a place that actually meets all the hype of a Blue Ribbon Fishery.



Special thanks to J for providing the transportation and the great hospitality throughout the day. It truly was a pleasure.



Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice report as always! I was sitting here enjoying the pics and narrative when I realized that I know where you were! I love that river stretch and canyon. I was a bit surprised to see the bows beat up like that. Last time I was there, the bows were large and in beautiful condition.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks fun.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like a great time thanks for the report and Awesome photos. 8)


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Love hook jaw on that brown, I need a day like that!


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm glad someone is having fun on the water! Great trip man


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Always nice Loah


----------

